# CARE ambulance (CA) partnered with Euro company



## socalmedic (Dec 25, 2010)

care ambulance will be partnering with european company falck ambulance. story is below.

http://www.oc180news.com/article/We...any_To_Be_Acquired_By_European_Operator/19351


> Bill Weston, Operations Manager, Care Ambulance, contacted city hall this week regarding a pending change in ownership of the company. The change will not in any way affect the day-to-day operations of Care Ambulance or the service level they provide to their contract cities. The founder of Care Ambulance, Carl Richardson, passed away on June 27th at the age of 92.


----------



## MusicMedic (Dec 25, 2010)

Intresting news.. i wonder if Care will start using the Sprinter euro-ambulances in the future..


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 25, 2010)

MusicMedic said:


> Intresting news.. i wonder if Care will start using the Sprinter euro-ambulances in the future..



I know Schaefer has a sprinter at their Pomona base, and externally it looks sharp. However, never working in one, I'll withhold judgment on how the inside is.


----------



## jgmedic (Dec 25, 2010)

JPINFV said:


> I know Schaefer has a sprinter at their Pomona base, and externally it looks sharp. However, never working in one, I'll withhold judgment on how the inside is.



Inside, very nice, electrical system, GARBAGE!


----------



## socalmedic (Dec 25, 2010)

i cant comment on the mechanical or electrical, but have been in the sprinters briefly. they are nice, i prefer smaller ambulances anyway, but these are perfect size for me.

ps, there is more to the story than what is posted. follow the link to read it all (2 paragraphs). sorry mods,


----------



## MusicMedic (Dec 25, 2010)

JPINFV said:


> I know Schaefer has a sprinter at their Pomona base, and externally it looks sharp. However, never working in one, I'll withhold judgment on how the inside is.



the IFT company i worked for had a few of them, one older one and 3-4 newer ones...

They are really really smooth rides.. They can haul butt, they are quick and maneuverable buggers (engines got power).. one down side is they are top heavy so sometimes if feels like your going to tip over around corners.. 
they are taller than normal Van rigs or Mod Rigs

the back is narrow, but has ALOT of headroom, i can easily stand up and have plenty of head room (im 5'8)

storage compartments are pretty standard, not much difference from the mods. 

i do agree the electrical system tends to be garbage (inverters dont work properly.. buttons constantly are going out) 

The lightbars/strobes are pretty dinky though (not big/bright enough and wayyyy on the top of the rig)

Other than that.. i really enjoy the smooth ride.. 

heres a pic i took from the inside..


----------



## AnthonyM83 (Dec 25, 2010)

Any info on tipping over statistics or injuries from tipping over statistics or if more/less likely to crash?


----------

